# 2010 Camping Road Trip DC-CA with Kids



## brigid68 (Dec 7, 2009)

Gearing up for our second trip out west. First time wasn't planned very well, stayed in hotels, kids were young. Now they are old enough to complain so I have to plan really well. Need some great campgrounds in Fredericksburg, TX, Carlsbad/Roswell, NM, Santa Fe/Taos, NM. I would like to have a home base to keep the kids sane. We will be in Fredericksburg, TX for about 4 days doing San Antonio and Austin. Carlsbad/Roswell will probably be 2 days, I was thinking of staying in Cloudcroft to get out of the heat and that gives me access to White Sands. I don't mind driving. Santa Fe/Taos will be another 4 days and then moving on to Durango/Mesa Verde. This will be for 2 days or so. Then into AZ, Canyon de Chelly, Flagstaff, Sedona, Grand Canyon, Grand Staircase, Zion, Bryce, Vegas, Death Valley, Sequoia, Yosemite, Santa Cruz. State Parks are preferred but will do private. We want some great hidden gems too. I really need this trip to be awesome so the kids will love to travel and be willing to go again. My hubby and I would like to full time for about 2 years before they get to high school. All your help is greatly appreciated.

Also has anyone ever stayed at the Memphis-Graceland RV park. We'll be passing through and would like to see Graceland, I have no desire to go in, but saw this RV park and thought it would be fun (funny) to stay for a night. Any thoughts?

Thanks again...Brigid


----------

